# weasel traps?



## HOWCO (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking for the best weasel trap!
Never seen a weasel but a few weeks back something got in my quail pens and killed 120. Only ate the heads and sucked the blood out, looked like a war zone! I was told by several other that they had the same problem and that it was weasels. After some research looks like they are correct and I need to trap/kill them asap before they  get the next batch.
Thanks
Howco


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 24, 2009)

Are you sure it wasn't Alice Cooper or Ozzy Osborne?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 2, 2009)

Here ya go. 

http://www.trapperman.com/trapperman/The_Weasel_Box_Set.html

T


----------



## gatorbob (Aug 2, 2009)

*Weasel trap*

I used to trap using a standard rat trap, nailed to a tree about12" up with chicken liver as bait. Cheap and it works


----------



## zzweims (Aug 2, 2009)

Could also be oppossum.  Whatever it is, he'll be back and he'll bring his buddies.  Definately trap it, but in the meantime, figure out how he's getting into your pen and fix it.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 2, 2009)

Check out the following link....these traps work !

http://forum.sullivansline.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000342


----------



## HOWCO (Aug 3, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info, going to make a box trap!


----------



## cbrown1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Todd,
I have lost a lot of quail in the past the same way.  I just lost the 20 this week we got from you.  I dont believe the weasel thing, isnt it interesting noone has ever seen one.  It must be a black panther or a bigfoot eating them.  Seriously I lost all 20 Monday night.  Nothing missing but the head.  Have U ever seen a weasel-- I did not think so.  Has anyone ever gotten a trail cam photo of one?  Charlie Brown


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 2, 2011)

cbrown1 said:


> Todd,
> I have lost a lot of quail in the past the same way.  I just lost the 20 this week we got from you.  I dont believe the weasel thing, isnt it interesting noone has ever seen one.  It must be a black panther or a bigfoot eating them.  Seriously I lost all 20 Monday night.  Nothing missing but the head.  Have U ever seen a weasel-- I did not think so.  Has anyone ever gotten a trail cam photo of one?  Charlie Brown



Yes, I've seen quite a few weasels, including a few in the chicken house over the years. there's a thread on here somewhere with a photo of one that somebody caught in a landing net. The rat trap or a #O steel trap is the best way to get rid of them.


----------



## cbrown1 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Weasel*

No I know they exist I just have been in the woods my whole life and have never seen one.  Used to set rabbit boxes and never caught one.  Lost a lot of quail to something that only eats the head.  The oltimers tell me it was a weasel.  The same oltimers that told me there was a black panther in the swamp.


----------



## HOWCO (Mar 4, 2011)

*Quail*

Charlie don't worry I have around 5,000 quail left. You just keep buying and someday you will get to see the weasel! 
We have come a long way over the past two years from when this post was started and never again had any trouble other than hawks and snakes.
I have one of the box traps if you want to give it a try.
Todd


----------

